# All day cook for work party



## hickorybutt (Oct 11, 2014)

Up at 5:00 this morning cooking some que for a work party this evening - about 30 people.  Let's get smokin.

2 pork shoulders and a brisky.  Cooking at 275 with a blend of oak, pecan, and a little bit of hickory here and there.  It's whatever I feel like. They all sound good.













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Oct 11, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Oct 11, 2014)

It should be good. I hope you have enough time. Keep the pics coming.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds like some lucky co-workers! Should be a great feast!


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 11, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It should be good. I hope you have enough time. Keep the pics coming.
> Happy smoken.
> David



I'll be alright.  All 3 cuts of meat were 9 pounds. Cooking at 275 I should get around an hour per pound. Started at 5:00 this morning and party isn't until 5 pm.


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 13, 2014)

Well it turned out pretty good.

I did end up cutting it too close on time...  Had to pull the brisket off maybe 30-45 minutes before I would have liked to, but it was still delicious and tender enough to get some nice compliments.  It wasn't perfect by my standards, but I think most of us on here have higher standards for our BBQ than the folks who consume it with us.  The pulled pork was good of course - always easy to make good pulled pork.

No final pictures because I was too busy trying to get everything from my house to the party location.  All in all, I was pleased and we had tons of good leftovers that I am still enjoying on day 3.


----------

